# How not to finish a marathon *video*



## Chimpie (Oct 30, 2006)

Medical teams respond


----------



## Guardian (Oct 31, 2006)

one little slip almost killed his skinny little ***.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Oct 31, 2006)

I think he ended up with an overnight stay in the hospital and a few stitches after his FDGB ending. In addition, and despite the fact he was covered in sweat and leaking from the hole in the back of his head, there were still providers not wearing gloves? Just a little food for thought to nibble on...


----------



## Jon (Oct 31, 2006)

What I loved was that it was a bunch of MD's and an RN... no Medic or EMT.

I worked Medical for the Philly Marathon a few years back.. we had 2 BLS "crews" staged at the race end with strechers. Our job was to grab them and get them to the medical tent... that was it. No treatment, just pick them up, throw 'em on the strecher and run to the medical tent that was 100 yards away. #1 Rule of Large Event EMS... don't bring the ER to the patient, bring the patient to the ER (your field hospital).


----------



## EMTBandit (Nov 2, 2006)

I felt bad for him. That really sucks. -_-


----------

